# Rat Discipline?



## hydra (Feb 19, 2007)

Pearl likes to 'chew' on my fingertips. She isn't doing it hard....but not soft either. 
How do I let her know this is a no-no?


----------



## fallinstar (Nov 26, 2006)

when my rats are being naughty i click my fingers at them it slightly scares them and after a while they realise what they are doing is wrong!


----------

